# New Dart Frog/vivaria store on Long Island?



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello, I am pretty sure I recently saw a thread for a new dart/vivarium store in Floral Park. I can't remember the name. Was wondering if anyone has been there and where it's located?
Thanks


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Vivariums In The Mist - About Us

Let me know what you think if you go there. I am in NY next month and want to check them out as well...


----------

